
Show HN: Monthly (HN-flavoured) social-meetup in London (with a bad pun) - lifeisstillgood
http://hackermews.org/
======
lifeisstillgood
So this seems to be becoming a "thing" \- it started out as just a couple of
friends and I do like a good pun, so I made a website.

Anyone is of course welcome. And I am only slightly convinced its really a
Show HN...

(always hard to judge)

